# بعـــــــض الإشـــــارات التحزيريـــــــــة والعلامـــــــــات



## شفق الصباح (20 فبراير 2009)

في حال دخول طائرة غريبة في اجواء محظور الدخول فيها *او دخولها في اجواء عادية لكن دون موافقات مسبقة او عند ملاحظة اجهزة السيطرة والمراقبة تصرف غير اعتيادي في الجو لطائرة ما احيانا يطلب تدخل عسكري لاجبار هذا النوع من الطائرات على الهبوط ( الاجباري ) وهنا توجد علامات واشارات تحذيرية متعارف عليها دوليا تقوم باعطائها الطائرات المقاتلة للطائرة الغريبة سواء كانت مدنية ام عسكرية يجب بعدها الانصياع لهذه الاشارات وبعكسه ربما يتخذ قرار باسقاط هذه الطائرة الغريبة وقد حدثت مثل هذه الحالة مع احدى الطائرات المدنية التابعة لاحدى الدول ( غير متاكد من اسم الدولة واظنها دولة عربية ) في السبعينات من القرن الماضي*

*تستخدم الاشارات التحذيرية عادة في الحالات التالية :*

*1 . عند عدم وجود اتصال بين الطائرة الغريبة وطائرات التحذير *
*2 . عند عدم الاستجابة لنداءات الاتصال *
*3 . عند عدم القدرة على التفاهم *
*4 . عند عدم رغبة احد الطرفين بالاتصال والتواصل :*


*ومن هذه الاشارات تستخدم الانواع التالية *


*1 . مثلا يقوم الطيار بخفض ورفع مقدمة طائرته مع زيادة السرعة ليقول للطيار الاخر عليك بالهبوط وان تتبعني لانزال طائرتك في المطار الذي سأقودك اليه *
*2 . خفض ورفع الجنح الايمن ليقول للطيار الاخر عليك بالدوران الى جهة اليمين والعكس بالنسبة للجنح الايسر *
*3 . استخدام الكشافات او مصابيح الهبوط والانارة الخارجية للطائرة او استخدام اطلاقات التنوير الملونة لاعطاء اشارات محددة *
*4 . اذا رفض الطيار الاخر الانصياع للاشارات التحذيرية التي اطلقت له ربما يتخذ قرار وبعد اخذ الموافقات اللازمة الى اطلاق صاروخ تحذير بحيث يمر من امام الطائرة الغريبة ليقول للطيار انك إن لم تنصاع للهبوط او لتنفيذ الاوامر سنسقط طائرتك *


*هذه بعض الاشارات التي اعرفها ومن المؤكد توجد اشارات اخرى متفق عليها دوليا قد تتغير بين فترة واخرى بحسب الزمان والمكان والعلاقات بين الدول*
**منقول**​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا على المعلومات دى


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 فبراير 2009)

بوركت أخي شفق 

ما قلته مهم لأن النهاية إن لم ينصع المطارَد ستكون هكذا . . .





الصورة للميغ-15 أثناء الحرب الكورية
تحاياي


----------



## شفق الصباح (21 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرااااااااااا على المعلومات دى


 
شكراً علي المرور تقبل تحياتي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شفق الصباح (21 فبراير 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> بوركت أخي شفق
> 
> ما قلته مهم لأن النهاية إن لم ينصع المطارَد ستكون هكذا . . .
> 
> ...


 
معلمنا الكبير شكراً لك كثيراً علي الصورة والمرور


----------



## الطيار10 (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

